# Monarda



## joelbolden (Jun 25, 2019)

My large patch of Bee Balm (Monarda didyma) is finally starting to bloom.  It's humming bird and hummingbird moth time!!  Camera was a Minolta Dimage A2.


----------



## edsland (Jun 26, 2019)

Nice shot....


----------



## Jeff15 (Jun 26, 2019)

Nice one........


----------

